# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Dame M. [Ferry Akashi, Salamis Star, Marrakech Express, Bni Nsar]

## vinman

Φωτογραφία του πλοίου Dame m,ως Marrakech express στο Νεώρειο της Σύρου το 2005 με τα σινιάλα της Comanav.
(κομμένη απο το περιοδικό Πλώρη)
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους φίλους Sea serenade,Appia 1978,Roi Baudoin και σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16391

----------


## sea_serenade

Thanks Vinman, ωραία φωτό. Κρίμα το κακόμοιρο το DAME M, μας έφυγε τόσο νωρίς... :Sad:

----------


## vinman

> Thanks Vinman, ωραία φωτό. Κρίμα το κακόμοιρο το DAME M, μας έφυγε τόσο νωρίς...


 
Για τον Sea serenade,άλλη μία φωτογραφία του ως Μarrakech express,στο Νεώριο της Σύρου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19365

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## sea_serenade

Απο επιγραφές, σινιάλα και χρώματα μόνο το "Limassol" έμεινε να θυμίζει το νηολόγιο του πάλαι ποτέ DAME M.

----------


## vinman

Απο την μπροσούρα της Marlines του 1995,για τον φίλο sea serenade!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20319

----------


## samurai

Και μια φώτο ως Ferry Akashi, για να το δούμε πως ήταν στη Χώρα του Ανατέλλοντος Ηλίου με τη φορεσιά της Hankyu Ferry :Smile:

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία στον Πειραιά, απο την προετοιμασία παράδοσις του SALAMIS STAR στην νέα του εταιρεία.

----------


## sea_serenade

> Απο την μπροσούρα της Marlines του 1995,για τον φίλο sea serenade!!


Vinman, τι να πώ.................Είσαι όλα τα λεφτά. Πάντως πρέπει να πούμε οτι παρόλο που το παπόρο έμεινε για αρκετά χρόνια στον στόλο της MARLINES δεν κυκλοφορούν ιδιαίτερα πολλές φωτογραφίες του με τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας.

----------


## Apostolos

To είδα πρίν 20 μέρες στο Γιβραλτάρ, δυστηχώς όμως σε πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση. Με 15,5 μιλάκια απο Γένοβα για Τανγκέρι
MARAKECH EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Salamis Star*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 052.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο βαπορι εξαιρετικη μετασκευη μεσα εξω αλλα ειχε ενα τεραστιο προβλημα που το εθεσε στο περιθωριο για αυτο και δουλεψε κατα βαση σαν περιπου κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Λογω της εκτεταμενης μετασκευης ειχε προβλημα <μπαλας> .Το προβλημα αυτο δεν λυθηκε ουτε με τα sponsons που του εβαλαν οποτε τα πολυποθητα φορτηγα που περιμενε δεν τα ειδε ποτε.Για αυτο τον λογο το αδερφακι του GRACE M. δεν μετασκευαστικε ποτε και πηγε για σκραπ με το ονομα felicia νομιζω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SALAMIS STAR στην πειραικη το 2000


newfilm (110).jpg


Για τους ΤSS APOLLON & tasos @@@

----------


## sea_serenade

> Πολυ ωραιο βαπορι εξαιρετικη μετασκευη μεσα εξω αλλα ειχε ενα τεραστιο προβλημα που το εθεσε στο περιθωριο για αυτο και δουλεψε κατα βαση σαν περιπου κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Λογω της εκτεταμενης μετασκευης ειχε προβλημα <μπαλας> .Το προβλημα αυτο δεν λυθηκε ουτε με τα sponsons που του εβαλαν οποτε τα πολυποθητα φορτηγα που περιμενε δεν τα ειδε ποτε.Για αυτο τον λογο το αδερφακι του GRACE M. δεν μετασκευαστικε ποτε και πηγε για σκραπ με το ονομα felicia νομιζω


Σωστές οι πληροφορίες σου ΒΕΝ. Το DAME M ήταν απο τα πολυτελέστερα ferries για την εποχή του. Εϊχε ρίξει πολλά λεφτά ο Μαραγκόπουλος και το είχε κάνει αστέρι. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τα έπιπλα του πλοίου ήταν όλα Συλβεστρίδης. Η πλάκα ήταν οτι το υπολογίζαμε κάθε σεζόν στη γραμμή, κάναμε κρατήσεις και τελευταία στιγμή......ναύλωση στην Co.Tu.Nav!!!!! ¶ντε μετά να βολέψεις τον κόσμο στο CROWN M και στο CHARM M........

----------


## despo

Ηταν και το μοναδικό απο τα πλοία της Marlines, που παιζόταν μεχρι τη τελευταία στιγμή να σηκώσει Ελληνική σημαία, αλλά τελικά την τελευταία στιγμή έβαλε Κύπρου.

----------


## nikosnasia

SALAMIS STAR στις 13/10/2000 σ΄ένα από τα περάσματα του από τη Μυτιλήνη.
Pict20001013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο βαπορι, ωραια,και σπανια, φωτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Salamis Star*...
_ Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ship 17_2007.jpg
_Για τους  φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την ομορφη φωτο και την αφιερωση φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Salamis Star*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3007.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια σπανια φωτο του ομορφα μετασκευασμενου ιαπωνικου σκαριου στην μυτιληνη.Ευχαριστουμε τουσ TSS APOLLON και Κωνσταντινο Παππα για την φωτο και την μεγαλη συνεισφορα τους στο φορουμ

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχη μια εξελιξη.
Σε χθεσινη τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια με τον φιλο και συντροφο Polykas  :Wink:  η κουβεντα μεταξυ των αλλων εφτασε και σε ενα αγαπημενο μας πλοιο την Αριαδνη. Σημερα εχοντας λιγο χρονο ειπα να την ψαξω στο Ais. Μια γρηγορη ερευνα στα περιξ οπως εχει αποδειχθει στο παρελθον μπορει να αποδεικνυεται χρησημη και ετσι φτασαμε ως εδω.
Σουλουπι γνωστο, εταιρεια με σχεση με την Ελλαδα (εστω και απο σποντα ) και με οδηγο το ΙΜΟ φτανουμε στο Ferry Akashi....

bni.JPG

Σημειωση: Το επιβατηγο που εμφανιζεται πανω απο το πλαισιο πληροφοριων ειναι ο τεως ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ και νυν "επιπλεουσα φρικη" Eurovoyager που περσι ακουστηκε το ονομα του προς ΙκαροΣαμιας μερια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Riccardo

Hello everybody! I'm posting in english since I don't know any greek... sorry if this is not allowed.

The ex-"Dame M" saw her name changed in "Bni Nsar" in april 2010, and is currently serving on the Genua - Tangeri route for CoMaNav, after the "Berkane" from the fellow company Comarit was found unable to continue service on this route after an inspection in the port of Genua.

I fear the "Bni Nsar" isn't in good shape too, since this summer, while serving on the Set&#233; - Nador route, she has suffered serious problems at her engines, which caused heavy delays and many protests by the passengers.

Here is a photo of the vessel going out from the port of Genua some days ago:

----------


## Rocinante

Hallo Riccardo and welcome.
We have many friends who posting in English so don't worry. :Very Happy: 
Many thanks for the photo and the news.

----------


## mario

1098057_318782708265095_714960034_n.jpg


κατι που βρηκα τυχαια σημερα για τους λάτρεις του dame m........

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Ξέρει μήπως κανείς αν ταξιδεύει ακόμα το πλοίο?Πάντως έχει αλλάξει όνομα σε BNI NSAR..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ ΣΤΑΡ στο λιμανι της Τηνου εχοντας φοντο ενα ομορφο ηλιοβασιλεμα το καλοκαιρι του 2000

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ απο τους πιο σταθερα αφοσιομενους καραβολατρες εδω και δεκαετιες με τεραστιο αρχειο.......

----------


## Ilias 92

Πως ακριβώς μετασκευάστηκε το βαπόρι και έγινε η ζημία που λέει ο Κώστας πιο πίσω? Αν κατάλαβα καλά πετούσε την μπάλα έξω από το βάρος της μετασκευής?
Φωτό στην Ιαπωνία υπάρχει να καταλάβουμε την διαφορά.
Μου φαίνεται πολύ μακρύ μήπως έχει επιμηκυνθεί.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι επί Σαλαμίς το θυμάμαι αμυδρά στην Ρόδο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ηλία η μετασκευή ήταν από τις πιο εκτεταμένες αλλά επιμήκηνση δεν έγινε. Το πως ήταν πριν το βλέπουμε σε μια φωτογραφία στην 1η σελίδα του θέματος.
_Εδώ_ υπάρχει μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες που δείχνει την εγκατάλειψη του σκάφους, με τους απλήρωτους ναυτικούς, παροπλισμένο εδώ και χρόνια στη Sete μετά τη χρεωκοπία των ιδιοκτητών του. Εκεί παραμένει με επόμενο σταθμό προφανώς το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Apostolos

Και όμως σε τελευταίο Shipax αναφέρετε οτι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε

----------


## samurai

Το βαπόρι χτίστηκε το 1972 για λογαριασμό της Hankyu Ferry ως FERRY AKASHI. Είχε επίσης ενα αδελφό το FERRY NAGATO, το οποπιο αγόρασε ο μαραγκόπουλος (GRACE M), αλλά ποτέ δεν μετασκευάστηκε και τελικά πουλήθηκε για σκραπ. Η μετασκευή του υπήρξε εκτενέστατη, όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτο, και κόστισε πάρα πολλά χρήματα για εκείνη την εποχή. Το πλοίο δεν επιμηκύνθηκε ποτέ, απλά η αναδιαμόρφωση της πλώρης και η κλίση της πρύμνης του έδωσαν περί τα 10 επιπλέον μέτρα (από 150,1 μέτα που ήταν έφτασε τα 160 μέτρα). Η μετασκευή του ακολούθησε τα πρότυπα του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ της GA FERRIES, απλά η σειρά του AKASHI ήταν μεγαλύτερη εκείνης του GREEN ACE.  :Fat: 
ferry akashi.jpg

----------


## samurai

Μια επιπλέον φωτο του FERRY AKASHI και μια όπου είναι παροπλισμένο μαζί με το αδελφό του FERRY NAGATO. Είναι από την εποχή που περίμεναν να πουληθούν .......
f-akashi1.jpga-n-c2.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Λογω της εκτεταμενης μετασκευης ειχε προβλημα <μπαλας> .


Τι ακριβώς ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα; Μπορεί κάποιος να μας το εξηγήσει; Κρίμα γιατί όντως ήταν μια πανέμορφη μετασκευή. ¶λλο πλοίο στην ουσία!

----------


## samurai

Εννοεί οτι πατούσε μπάλα χωρίς φορτίο, με αποτέλεσμα να κάθεται περισσότερο. Η μετασκευή του πρόσθεσε αρκετό βάρος, με επίπτωση στη μεταφορική του ικανότητα, αλλά και στην ευστάθεια του. Στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είχε γίνει κάτι ανάλογο, όμως εκεί πρόσθεσαν κάτι ακαλαίσθητα sponsons στο κέντρο (κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή) για να κρατιέται το βαπόρι ψηλότερα και να είναι αξιόπλοο. :Fat: 
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα (δηλαδή πατάει μπάλα) και το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ, λόγω της εκτεταμένης μετασκευής που υπέστη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ηταν και πολυ ακαλαισθητα τα σπονσονς γιατι ουσιαστικα δεν ηταν ορατα,οπως στο λισσος, μαρμαρι εξπρες,μακεδων λογω ιδιομορφιας στη γαστρα δεν εβγαιναν εξω απο το μεγιστο πλατος του πλοιου

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά δέν πατούσαν μπάλα ξεφόρτωτα αλλα με 20 φορτηγά έτριζαν τα κόκκαλα του Plimsol

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BNI NSAR.jpgBNI NSAR a.jpg

Φωτό του φίλου Νεκτάριου Παπαδάκη τραβηγμένες στις 25/7/14 από το ΒLUE STAR NAXOS στο στενό Κέας-Κύθνου, ρυμουλκούμενο από το DIAVLOS PRIDE (ex ΜΕGA ONE) προς διάλυση στο Αλιάγα.

----------


## despo

> BNI NSAR.jpgBNI NSAR a.jpg
> 
> Φωτό του φίλου Νεκτάριου Παπαδάκη τραβηγμένη στις 25/7/14 από το ΒLUE STAR NAXOS στο στενό Κέας-Κύθνου, ρυμουλκούμενο από το DIAVLOS PRIDE (ex ΜΕGA ONE) προς διάλυση στο Αλιάγα.


Αν και πέρασαν ηδη 23 χρόνια απο τότε που το αγόρασε ο Μαραγκόπουλος, δεν παύει να ηταν ενα αξιόλογο πλοίο με καλό ξενοδοχειακό, οπως είχα ακούσει απο επιβάτες. Αλλωστε πρέπει να ξόδεψε πολλά λεφτά για τη μετασκευή του, αν και εκείνο τον καιρό έδιναν ευκολα δάνεια οι τραπεζες. Εκείνο που δεν θα ξεχάσω σε αυτό το πλοίο ειναι η 'περιπέτεια' με το αν θα σήκωνε Ελληνική σημαία η' όχι, πράγμα βέβαια που δεν έγινε ποτέ η' τουλάχιστον δεν έγινε πραγματικότητα οταν άρχισε ταξείδια.

----------


## SteliosK

*Σημερινή φωτογραφία* του πλοίου ως *SAR* από τον Selim San στη γνωστή ακτή..

----------


## a.molos

DAMe m   NMΔ.jpgdame m  grace  m.JPGΔυο φωτογραφίες μου, απο το κουτί των αναμνήσεων. 
Αφιξη στην Ελλάδα του  Dame m, στο ΝΜΔ, εκεί που επιασαν για πρώτη φορά όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία αυτής της σειράς (Μιλένα, Νταλιάνα, Star Trailer κλπ.). Στη 2η, σχεδόν έτοιμο να αναλάβει δράση για λογαριασμό της Marlines, έχοντας δίπλα του την άλλη  "μεγάλη"  κυρία, της οποίας τα σχέδια δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ. 
Ηταν η εποχή που τα γιαπωνέζικα λιτά-άκομψα  πολλές φορές- σκαριά,  ερχόταν δυό-δυό στην Ελλάδα για μετασκευή,  και σε σύντομο σχετικά χρόνο μεταμορφωνόταν σε πολυτελή ειβατηγά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> DAMe m   NMΔ.jpgdame m  grace  m.JPGΔυο φωτογραφίες μου, απο το κουτί των αναμνήσεων. 
> Αφιξη στην Ελλάδα του Dame m, στο ΝΜΔ, εκεί που επιασαν για πρώτη φορά όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία αυτής της σειράς (Μιλένα, Νταλιάνα, Star Trailer κλπ.). Στη 2η, σχεδόν έτοιμο να αναλάβει δράση για λογαριασμό της Marlines, έχοντας δίπλα του την άλλη "μεγάλη" κυρία, της οποίας τα σχέδια δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ. 
> Ηταν η εποχή που τα γιαπωνέζικα λιτά-άκομψα πολλές φορές- σκαριά, ερχόταν δυό-δυό στην Ελλάδα για μετασκευή, και σε σύντομο σχετικά χρόνο μεταμορφωνόταν σε πολυτελή ειβατηγά.


Φανταστικό αυτό το κουτί των αναμνήσεων! :Fat: 
Όμορφη μετασκευή αλλά από συμπεριφορά σαν βαπόρι...άλλο θέμα.
Το αδελφό GRACE M. που δεν μετασκευάστηκε κ δεν ξαναταξίδεψε ποτέ,νομίζω ότι εκεί στον ΝΜΔ κανιβαλίστηκε από  οτιδήποτε χρήσιμο κ το είχαν σαν αποθήκη γιά το DAME M. Θυμάμαι σε μιά φάση πολλά είδη υγιεινής στοιβαγμένα σε αυτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικές οι προσθήκες του amolos! Όπως το βλέπουμε χωρίς φουγάρα, πλατύ και χαμηλό, θυμίζει περισσότερο αεροπλανοφόρο!
Να βάλω και εγώ δυο δικές μου φωτο προς το τέλος της μετασκευής του DAME M. με το GRACE M. στη μια πλευρά και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στην άλλη.

dame m - grace m.jpg grace m - dame m XL.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ο φίλος Selim San .....με θυμήθηκε και τον ευχαριστώ και εκτός τον Ιππότη, μου έστειλε και το SAR. 
Εγώ του έστειλα το OCEAN LIFE...... ελπίζω να μην με ξεχάσει. 

DAME M (e.x. SAR).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bλέπω,πιάσανε δουλειά γρήγορα κ προχωράνε! Δεξιά 2 μεγάλα ψαράδικα του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ.

----------


## Riccardo

sad to see her go! ...

----------


## BOBKING

> Μια επιπλέον φωτο του FERRY AKASHI και μια όπου είναι παροπλισμένο μαζί με το αδελφό του FERRY NAGATO. Είναι από την εποχή που περίμεναν να πουληθούν .......
> f-akashi1.jpga-n-c2.jpg





> DAMe m   NMΔ.jpgdame m  grace  m.JPGΔυο φωτογραφίες μου, απο το κουτί των αναμνήσεων. 
> Αφιξη στην Ελλάδα του  Dame m, στο ΝΜΔ, εκεί που επιασαν για πρώτη φορά όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία αυτής της σειράς (Μιλένα, Νταλιάνα, Star Trailer κλπ.). Στη 2η, σχεδόν έτοιμο να αναλάβει δράση για λογαριασμό της Marlines, έχοντας δίπλα του την άλλη  "μεγάλη"  κυρία, της οποίας τα σχέδια δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ. 
> Ηταν η εποχή που τα γιαπωνέζικα λιτά-άκομψα  πολλές φορές- σκαριά,  ερχόταν δυό-δυό στην Ελλάδα για μετασκευή,  και σε σύντομο σχετικά χρόνο μεταμορφωνόταν σε πολυτελή ειβατηγά.





> Εξαιρετικές οι προσθήκες του amolos! Όπως το βλέπουμε χωρίς φουγάρα, πλατύ και χαμηλό, θυμίζει περισσότερο αεροπλανοφόρο!
> Να βάλω και εγώ δυο δικές μου φωτο προς το τέλος της μετασκευής του DAME M. με το GRACE M. στη μια πλευρά και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στην άλλη.
> 
> dame m - grace m.jpg grace m - dame m XL.jpg


Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες σας έτσι ήταν τότε το πανέμορφο Dame m η λαίδη της Πάτρας τότε που ετοιμαζόταν για την καριέρα της στη Αδριατική το πλοίο το ταξίδεψα και το θυμάμαι ήταν πολύ μπροστά από όλα της Αδριατικής πάντα στο θέμα της μετασκευής του αλλά και στο θέμα των υπηρεσιών που προσέφερε τα έπιπλα του ήταν τα καλύτερα της αγοράς δυστυχώς το παιχνίδι του χρόνου του επιφύλαξε άλλη μοίρα πουλήθηκε για την ναυπήγηση 4 πλοίων που δεν έγιναν ποτέ ενώ υπήρχαν σχέδια από την marlines για την δρομολόγηση του στο Μπρίντιζι κάτι που δεν έγινε ποτέ λόγω της πώλησης του ίσως αύριο να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες του

----------


## BOBKING

.....Όταν η marlines είχε το πολυτελέστερο πλοίο των γραμμών Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας το Dame m η λαίδη της εταιρίας από δικό μου κολλάζ μέσω διαφόρων φωτογραφιών από φυλλάδια της εταιρίας οι εσωτερικές και οι εξωτερικές είναι από τα φυλλάδια 1994 ,1995 ,1996 χαρισμένο στους λάτρεις της marlines.....!!!!!!!  
PhotoScan 44.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> δυστυχώς το παιχνίδι του χρόνου του επιφύλαξε άλλη μοίρα πουλήθηκε για την ναυπήγηση 4 πλοίων που δεν έγιναν ποτέ ενώ υπήρχαν σχέδια από την marlines για την δρομολόγηση του στο Μπρίντιζι κάτι που δεν έγινε ποτέ λόγω της πώλησης του ίσως αύριο να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες του


Αυτό που γράφεις περι ναυπήγησης 4 (!) νεότευκτων από τη Μarlines μου κάνει εντύπωση.  :Distrust:  Αφενώς δεν είχε γραφτει κάτι σχετικό στον τύπο της εποχής, αφετέρου η εικόνα της εταιρίας δεν έδειχνε οτι θα μπορούσε να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιο. Να θυμίσω οτι το DAME M. πουλήθηκε το 1999 και ενώ επί 4 έτη είχε απασχοληθεί με ναυλώσεις στο εξωτερικό. Η εταιρία είχε περιοριστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια σε δυο πλοία -COUNTESS M. & DUCHESS M. - που δούλευαν στην "τοπική" γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι, έχοντας εγκαταλείψει την Πάτρα και την Ανκώνα στους ανταγωνιστές... Και μάλλον σωστά, καθώς τα πλοία της δεν μπορούσαν να ανταγωνιστούν τα νεότευκτα τους. 
Μια εταιρία που σκοπεύει να δρομολογήσει νεότευκτα θα φρόντιζε να κρατήσει την πελατεία και τους πράκτορες για το διάστημα μέχρι να τα παραλάβει, πράγμα που εδώ δεν έγινε. Άρα μάλλον δεν υπήρχε κάποιο σοβαρό πλάνο για νεότευκτα.

----------


## BOBKING

> Αυτό που γράφεις περι ναυπήγησης 4 (!) νεότευκτων από τη Μarlines μου κάνει εντύπωση.  Αφενώς δεν είχε γραφτει κάτι σχετικό στον τύπο της εποχής, αφετέρου η εικόνα της εταιρίας δεν έδειχνε οτι θα μπορούσε να πετύχει κάτι τέτοιο. Να θυμίσω οτι το DAME M. πουλήθηκε το 1999 και ενώ επί 4 έτη είχε απασχοληθεί με ναυλώσεις στο εξωτερικό. Η εταιρία είχε περιοριστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια σε δυο πλοία -COUNTESS M. & DUCHESS M. - που δούλευαν στην "τοπική" γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι, έχοντας εγκαταλείψει την Πάτρα και την Ανκώνα στους ανταγωνιστές... Και μάλλον σωστά, καθώς τα πλοία της δεν μπορούσαν να ανταγωνιστούν τα νεότευκτα τους. 
> Μια εταιρία που σκοπεύει να δρομολογήσει νεότευκτα θα φρόντιζε να κρατήσει την πελατεία και τους πράκτορες για το διάστημα μέχρι να τα παραλάβει, πράγμα που εδώ δεν έγινε. Άρα μάλλον δεν υπήρχε κάποιο σοβαρό πλάνο για νεότευκτα.


Η marlines σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που μου είχαν δοθεί από επαφές μου η εταιρία είχε πλάνα και είχε κάνει κάτι σχέδια τα οποία δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν ποτέ ήταν μπέρδεμα επειδή ήμουν σίγουρος ότι η αναφορά μου σε αυτό το θέμα θα προκαλούσε περιέργεια θέλω να αναφέρω ότι κυκλοφορούσε μια φήμη αλλά κανείς δεν την πίστεψε ,διότι για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η εταιρία άφηνε μετά το 1995 την χειρότερη εντύπωση στον επιβάτη με τα πλοία της  όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις τουλάχιστον τα περισσότερα τα γνωρίζω τα λεφτά για τα 2 τα είχε αλλά για άγνωστους λόγους δεν ναυπηγήθηκαν όλες τις πληροφορίες που σας μεταφέρω δεν μου έχουν δοθεί με μεγαλύτερο νόημα βέβαια και έχεις τον λόγο να παραξενεύεσαι μιας και δεν αναφέρθηκε ποτέ και πουθενά η είδηση για την ναυπήγηση 4 πλοίων μιας και μόνο τα βασικά μέλη της εταιρίας την γνώριζαν σχέδια είχαν γίνει πολλά αλλά κανένα δεν έστεκε και η εταιρία πιεζόταν συνεχώς το πλάνο πήγαινε για σοβαρά άλλα στο τέλος κατέρρευσε την ιστορία του Dame m όπως και όλη της marlines την γνωρίζω επίσης σκόπευα να αναφερθώ στο θέμα των νεότευκτων όταν έβρισκα ένα από τα πολλά σχέδια που είχαν φτιαχτεί για αυτό το πλάνο το σχέδιο μου είχε παραχωρηθεί από τον πληροφοριοδότη μου που μου είχε αναφέρει όλα αυτά που μόλις σας εξήγησα

----------


## npapad

Το SALAMIS STAR σε φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick.
sal.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το SALAMIS STAR σε φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick.
> sal.jpg


Πραγματικό χρυσωρυχείο η συλλογή του φίλου μας Peter.

----------

